# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Указ императора Константина

## Андрей Афанасьевич

Харе Кришна! 
Шриман Притху Прабху в своей лекции о христианстве говорит  следующее:

*Император Константин собрал совет из разных религиозных группировок и предложил им помириться. Т.е. уже тогда были разногласия. И они начали спорить: одни говорили, что должно быть вегетарианство, другие - что нет. И это "перемирие" закончилось грандиозным побоищем, некоторые даже были убиты, и в конце этого все арамейские писания были сожжены. А Константин поступил просто - он издал указ, что любому, кто верит в вегетарианство в религиозных целях, нужно залить свинец в глотку. И с этими вещами очень быстро было покончено - лучше, конечно, есть мясо, чем получить свинец в глотку.*

Кто знает, откуда у Притху Прабху эта информация? Какие есть исторические свидетельства об этом указе?  Сохранился ли его текст?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Отвечает *Galima*

Добрый день!

Указ Константина касался вражды между людьми, исповедовавшими язычеств (римское язычество) и христианами.

Указ провозглашал религиозную веротерпимость, разрешал также и христианское вероисповедание.
Про вегетарианство и заливание свинца ничего не нашла.




> И лишь только указ императоров Константина
> Великого (306-337) и Лициния (308-324) о прекращении гонений (312)
> и Миланский эдикт о религиозной веротерпимости (313) обеспечили
> полную свободу христианам.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Если быть точнее, то гонения на нехристиан начались в Римской (Византийской) империи позднее - с правления императора Феодосия в конце 4-го века.... К подобным гонениям прикладывали руку различные императоры, но отнюдь не Константин...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Вот что написано в брошюре Сатьяраджа даса "Так написано в Библии":

С наступлением эпохи императора Константина (4-й век) христиане вегетарианцы вынуждены были оставаться в подполье - поскольку Константин был мясоедом. К тому же он был маньяком, и *книги по истории христианства изобилуют рассказами* о том, как он вливал расплавленный свинец в горло христиан-вегетарианцев за избранную ими диету.


Итак, есть много рассказов про заливание свинца в книгах по истории христианства. Кто-нибудь знает, что это за книги?

----------

